# ماذا تعرف عن الكسارات



## سيد عدوى (3 مارس 2009)

ارجو من السادة الاعضاء ان يرسلو اى معلومات عن الكسارات وصيانتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر
م/سيد العدوى:19::33:


----------



## م/يوسف (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز 
ادخل على هذه الصفحة لعلك تجد ما تريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=91646
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## abue tycer (5 مارس 2009)

موضوع عن اختيار انواع الكسارات في معامل الاسمنت


----------



## abue tycer (5 مارس 2009)

وملف اخر ايضا عن الكسارات


----------



## MESHO CAT (6 يناير 2010)

[بسم الله ارجو ان تفيدونا في موضوع الكسارات


----------



## محمد منير الحطيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو التوضيح بالنسبة لكسارت الزهر


----------



## زكريا محمد ابو سيف (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس سيد العدوى تحياتى وكل عام وانت بخير سوء لك عن معلومات واصلاح الكسارات به ملاحظة لايجوز طرح موضوع علمى عن الكسارات الا ان يكون للسائل حد من المعلومات عن واسباب وكيفية العمل ا وما هى الكسارة اصلا ولو فهم اولى او ابتدائى ومن هنا انا ابدا معك للدخول فى صلب الموضوع كما اننى اريد ان اخبرك بخبرتى 35 سنة فى الكسارات بكافة انواعها لاى نوع تصميم وتنفيز وصيانة واصلاح حيث اننى اعمل خارج مصر فى هزا المجال من عام 76 واخزنت دورة فنية فى انجلترا عن الكسارات الانجليزية وشكرا حاول الاستمرار فى الاتصال معى وانا اعطيك برنامج كامل عما لايتوقعه ماتريد ان تعرفه من صيانة تشغيل تنفيز اصلاح تصميم تحكم + الناحية الكهربائية بما فيها مواد التصنيع مع الكيفية الفنية وانا تحت امرك خبير اختصاصى محاجر وكسارات كهرو ميكانيكى زكريا ابو سيف


----------



## أبوعبدالله الحسن (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السيد المهندس/ زكريا الرجاء التواصل معي بالنسبة لموضوع الكسارات من حيث الانواع والتشغيل والصيانة 
مع خالص تحياتي
م. حسن
[email protected]


----------



## محمد الباقر يس (6 فبراير 2011)

_السلام عليكم يا مهندسين 
ومساء \صباح الخير عليكم كلكم

ارجو من لديه معلومات عن انواع الكساراات يدلني اليهاا
فكية ومخروطية

وجزيتم كل خير
_


----------



## eng.m_b_m (20 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس اعمل فى مجال الكسارات و احتاج خبرتك فى هذا المجال


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 يونيو 2011)

اليك بعض معلومات عن الكسارات


----------



## اعمير (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## algabal (24 مايو 2013)

ليه ما نحاول طرح الموضوع هنا في هذه الصفحه ولتعم الفائده للجميع 
م/ زكريا 
هل لديك برنامج اج فلو egg flow حول تصاميم الكسارات وكم انتاجيتها بعد التصنيع من سيور واسكربنات وشوتات 
للعلم انا عند التلي سميث والباركر والسايمون وجرديسك الهازيماك


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------

